# blue smoke



## salbaje gato (Sep 18, 2006)

salbaje here, thank you all for all your help, please check my profile, and album pictures and tell me if that is the smoke in question. and also what it takes to become a member of the royal order.. thanx   wildcat aka  salbaje gato


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 18, 2006)

That is indeed some good looking smoke wildcat.  I will be glad to nominate you for the order if you would like.


----------



## salbaje gato (Sep 18, 2006)

thank you rodger, i would love it. did you or anyone else get a chance to try that crazy smoke-fry with ribs?  wildcat


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey wildcat,

No I haven't tried the rib fry deal yet.  I never seem to have any ribs left over.


----------

